# Face your bills on your own time please.



## coup-de-feu (Aug 4, 2010)

The other night I was at a brewery with patrons stacked 2 deep waiting for a drink.  The servers took an extra 5 to 10 seconds each cash transaction to flip and turn all the bills the same way.  Organization is a good thing, but not when it cuts into efficiency.  What is it with people who have to stop working right there in front of you and face all the bills the same way in the register?  They are at the grocery store, the gas station, and the pub.  I never say anything because its only a few seconds.  But I always think "Really, can't you do that on your time and not mine?"  Shouldn't that be done at the end of the shift when the till is counted?  As long as the bill goes in the right slot what's the deal?

CDF


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Less chance of mistakes in counting back money to customers. Shouldn't take 5-10 seconds once the habit sets in. I was in charge of food service at the main lodge of a ski resort. We would routinely handle 7,000 skiers on any given day and I taught all the cashiers to turn all the bills the same way every time. At the end of season the accounting department told me that there was a dramatic drop in frequency and amounts of shortages compared to the previous season.


----------

